# Limit on gray trout now 1 fish a day



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

The limit on gray trout is now 1 fish a day at 12 inches.

Gray trout limit now 1 fish a day as MFC votes to comply with weakfish mandates

also, the DMF director is having a press conference at 2 tomorrow about the new gill net restrictions.


----------



## hawaiison (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*WOW* Ten years ago it was eight because the stocks had come back so well....


----------



## 0ne2fish (Dec 16, 2009)

How many can the commercial fishermen catch in their nets? maybe 2


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Commercial*

As many as their boat can hold.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

0ne2fish said:


> How many can the commercial fishermen catch in their nets? maybe 2


100 pounds per trip is the new mandate dont know what it was before but they said that this was a cut back for them too although it still sounds like a lot to me.


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

100 pounds per trip is bs if u say we get 1.cut them more they r killing the fishing 4 everyone not us same bs in md ..ITS NOT RIGHT........


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

hawaiison said:


> Thanks for the heads up!


Welcome to the family


----------



## skipjack (May 1, 2009)

Between CCA, NOAA,DMF and Spotie's that don't have clue what there talking about. You guy's ain't gonna have to worry about us commercial guy's for long.
I can't wait to see who you blame because you dont know what your doing then. The good thing is me and my family will always have fresh seafood to eat. You sportie's can buy that imported crap.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

They dont want you to fish to feed yourself they want you to be dependeant on the commercial fisherman. Bs if you ask me . I just cant see the justification in this.

Darren


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

TICK TOCK TICK TOCK..............GLAD YOU GUYS OVER HERE ARE MAD ABOUT THE UNFAIR LAWS!!! ON P&S s.c. i got reemed for being upset about commercial guys getting to load up on 12" flounder but for us "sporties" its 15" !! b.s.!!!


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

You would have enough for the whole world to eat if you kept all the by catch. Did you ever think about that Skipjack.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

pogeymoe said:


> TICK TOCK TICK TOCK..............GLAD YOU GUYS OVER HERE ARE MAD ABOUT THE UNFAIR LAWS!!! ON P&S s.c. i got reemed for being upset about commercial guys getting to load up on 12" flounder but for us "sporties" its 15" !! b.s.!!!


Come visit Va, i would love to keep a 15inch flounder ours is 18 1/2 and 19 out of every 20 we catch are between 16 and 18 inches. You cant get very much meat off a 12inch flattie anyway.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Everyone knows I just fish for fun as most do on this board but now put your selves in others boots,

100lbs of fish seems a lot but lets say they get $2.oo a pound so thats $200.00, now take out fuel, boat up-keep, buy nets and pay a few bills at home and wow your rich,,, NOT

Yes Coms get to keep small fish but they are limited to poundage oh yea and bad weather and days they dont catch fish. 

We need to work together to set regs for everyone to be fair,,, everyone yells the other guy has it better but when is the last time you went to a regulation meeting to help the guys that make the rules. Just like if ya dont vote dont complain.


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

part of the reason for that is so they can still be put to use rather than tossed back as just waste. cant seem to make anyone happy. commercials get a bad rap because they can keep a 14" flounder. if they had to discard them they would get a bad rap for unneccesarily killing too many small ones. 

as far as the trout go a lot of people should do some homework and get educated about the situation. not judging, just saying. the trout stock is severely depleted, lets come up with a solution to the number one problem.

so much commercial hate. there is so much misinformation and lies spread around that no wonder people hate commercial fishermen so much... even those in the tackle shops buying bait. I guess some of them thinks it grows on trees.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*They r not lies period*

They are not lies people with common sence know that also someone called the crappie kid out wanting to meet him on the peir i know this guy beleive me hes going to hurt your feelings in a way you will never forget i promise you this it would be a big mistake on your part


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

I dont care what anybody says...it is not right at all for commercial fishermen to go net all these fish. thats the problem with the fish population. its not us "sporties" thats the problem they cut back on everything we can catch but dont do crap about commercial fishermen and their nets. its completely ridiculous. i hate it for my grandkids who probably wont have fish too catch because of commercial fishermen.


----------



## skipjack (May 1, 2009)

kingchaser34 said:


> I dont care what anybody says...it is not right at all for commercial fishermen to go net all these fish. thats the problem with the fish population. its not us "sporties" thats the problem they cut back on everything we can catch but dont do crap about commercial fishermen and their nets. its completely ridiculous. i hate it for my grandkids who probably wont have fish too catch because of commercial fishermen.


kingchaser34
It is very easy for you and your uneducated friends to put a stop to commercial fisherman.
Just go to your favorite seafood restaurant or fish market and demand only the best imported seafood they have.
And I do feel sorry for your grandkids, because they do not have anyone to teach them about the history of the NC fisherman.
I was born and raised in Southport NC and am 3 gen. commercial fisherman. And yes I love sport fishing as much as anyone. But I feel sorry that my grandkids will never know the love our family tradition or the sea because a bunch of uneducated outsider's took it away from us. But thats what happin to the NC farmer's also.
Try talking to a LOCAL small family fisherman and get his side of the story before you put down all commercial fisherman.


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

I hope your not calling me an uneducated outsider. i said nothing about taking away commercial fishing. that would close down my families restaraunts but there should be stricter limits on commercial fishermen.


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

Kingchaser, since you are educated about it then please enlighten us about the trout situation. I like hearing others opinions on these topics. but please bring more to the table this time than...




kingchaser34 said:


> it is not right at all for commercial fishermen to go net all these fish. thats the problem with the fish population.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

That's just what we need more division between recs and coms... I'm finished with the subject.. Keep on bickering back and forth about it,that's going to solve the trout situation sure enough...:--|


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's my three cents. I'll support local Commercial Fishermen and their traditions in fishing. I need bait when I cant catch it. I like to eat local shrimp, oysters and soft shelled crabs, etc. The things that bring on the strain between recreational fisherman and us "sporties" as I see are irresponsible people. I've seen the net damage first hand.. Soloution? Mind your nets. Always.
Factory boats, cant stand stand them, even commercial guys I know seperate themselves from those operations. Commercial people know how factory boats affect their fishing as well.
Over fishing? End it. If a study shows that a partcular fish is "overfished". Stop it. I'm sorry but in the case of the grey trout, both recreational anglers and commercial anglers target the fish. If _Good logical science_ is used to determine that the fish is overfished, change it for both.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Kenny,*

seems to recollect somethin about devides and conquer. Iffen youse folks is gynna cuss a comm, then demand that all reference to the hero, Captain John Smith, be removed from the history books because he cotched fishes and sold them, to England, and outta our own waters, no less than the Ches. Bay. Now ain't that a scalder. Sneakin, underhanded, dirty ole bastard. Yep, keep it up. Fish only read one book. Look to the bait.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Kenny,*

seems to recollect somethin about devides and conquer. Iffen youse is gynna cuss a comm, then demand that all reference to the hero, Captain John Smith, be removed from the history books because he cotched fishes and sold them. Nasty ole bastard. Yep, keep it up. Fish only read one book. They look to the bait, and only ask us to give them a chance. The bay striper fishing is a true story of what regs can do. Without the comeback, a lotta comms and charter caps would have been out of business long ago. Do the comms know this? The ones that don't, have long ago went. It's their living and they might not like it, no better than we like the restrictions on size and limits, but sometimes it works. [Stripers]. What it boils down to is this: We will all be outta businees before my 1 year old grandson gets to take his family to the banks It's not the comms; recs; greens; darkside, it's the government that we put in office that has allowed this to happen. Votem out and keep doing it til we get a decent bunch in. Yea, right. I still believe in the tooth fairy. I have too. I ain't got many left.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Who gives a crap about who did what ?? LET FIX IT !!
Let get real these new regs are the best attempt made so far in saving whats left of the Weakfish . They should have closed Weakfish LONG ago !


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

hengstthomas said:


> Who gives a crap about who did what ?? LET FIX IT !!
> Let get real these new regs are the best attempt made so far in saving whats left of the Weakfish . They should have closed Weakfish LONG ago !


Agreed, here in Va we noticed the keeper rates dropping over the past few years to where we are now, as far as I am concerned if you want to blame someone blame Omega. They are taking all the bunker so what is the striper and blues, sharks etc going to eat? Trout! Fix the bunker problem with omega and I think alot of our issues will come full circle.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Agreed, here in Va we noticed the keeper rates dropping over the past few years to where we are now, as far as I am concerned if you want to blame someone blame Omega. They are taking all the bunker so what is the striper and blues, sharks etc going to eat? Trout! Fix the bunker problem with omega and I think alot of our issues will come full circle.


 Dog,doubt you were fishing the bay at the time,but in the mid to late 70's you could have walked on 10-14lb greytout... Bluefish were so thick that if you hooked one of those trout on the bottom with a jig,you better be dern quick pulling him up or a big blue would cut a huge bite out of it.. I personally never saw or caught a striper back then,but heard there were a few,yes a VERY FEW.... Now there are stripers in the bay,no grey trout and big bluefish aren't all that abundant either.. just saying....


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Kenny,

I think in some ways trout are on a cycle like your theory on other fish. But I see some of what Dog's saying too.

Back less than ten years ago, at a place we fish here, we were seeing lots of fish in the high 20's, and quite a few over 30. 20 years ago, we saw some at this place, but nothing like 1999-2001. This went on for 5 years or so. Every spring. Many if not most went home with someone. I think there was a 4 fish limit. But us recs definitely contributed in the take. It has steadily tapered off the last 5 years. Last year I caught 2 (24in and 16in). This year.....ZILCH.

We also used to see small 11-14 inch trout in the early fall on bait and lures. We don't see them anymore. Bunker are way down, rockfish are everywhere, and the bluefish are getting bigger (glad I have a smoker!). I don't know if I'm really making a point here or not, but these are my observations. So I kinda also buy into what Dog's saying.

But, I agree with you and others whole heartedly. Comms and Recs gotta work together. Pointing fingers gets you nowhere. In the case of the grey trout here, both have a responsibility in the way things are now.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I think Cdog is on the right track but do remember things the way Drumdum does. I think you guys are basically agreeing with each other. Stripers replaced the blues but the biggest change is there are few bunker left for any of the predators in the Bay.

I believe in cycles too, to a certian extent. The last cycle I saw we were catching greys only to 5 pounds about 10 years ago mid Bay and it was nothing like the past glorious cycles in size and numbers. Wish we took pics back then. 

A moratorium would be wise.


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

since natural mortality, not fishing mortality, is the number one problem that hurting the stock right now. wouldnt it make sense to address the number one problem before you try to fix what isnt broken?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Bunker loss is fishing mortality and it is affecting the greys. I am willing to sacrifice, how bout you?


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

100lbs. is to keep them from getting into trouble. If they pull their nets and there happens to be let's say 10 grey trout, then they would be automaticly in violation of the law if it was set at the same standards as the rec. guys. Commercial guys are not targeting grey trout but they are picking a few through by-catch. Forrest


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Same here in Va.


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

Lipyourown said:


> Bunker loss is fishing mortality and it is affecting the greys. I am willing to sacrifice, how bout you?


menhaden loss is fishing mortality for menhaden. what am I supposed to sacrifice? I dont really know where that came from or what it has to do with the topic.


----------



## Davidvw9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmmm no telling how many trout and drum I seen washed on shore after fishermen threw them out of there gill nets they had set for spots last fall. Nets where all up and down the surf on Ocean Ilse Beach left unattended!!!!! One guy set one 50 feet to my left where I was surf fishing one day, then went down about 200 yards more to my right and set another, I was so mad I was thinking about pulling them on shore after he left. I even told marine fisheries about the dead fish from the gill nets, and they said if they where commercial fishermen that they could leave them, and there was nothing they could do if they where throwing the red drum and trout back (even though they where dead!!!!).


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*MY 2c's Dogsharks and Comerants*

Dogsharks nuff said.. By RESTRICTING the Comms from Harvesting Dog Sharks... Leeds to no Trout.... 

Increasing size limits IE: Flounder how many flounder you got to catch to get a legal one up in Va. or Even Del. All those shorts ya send back most do not live.. Great Reg.. But hey they learned it in a book, must be right..

The Fools that make the Regs could not find their @ss in the Dark with a mirror and a flashlight... Be it comm or Rec regulations by fools leeds to what we have....Just about nothing,, Thanks ...Unregulated JAM


----------



## Davidvw9 (Oct 4, 2009)

JAM said:


> Dogsharks nuff said.. By RESTRICTING the Comms from Harvesting Dog Sharks... Leeds to no Trout....
> 
> Increasing size limits IE: Flounder how many flounder you got to catch to get a legal one up in Va. or Even Del. All those shorts ya send back most do not live.. Great Reg.. But hey they learned it in a book, must be right..
> 
> The Fools that make the Regs could not find their @ss in the Dark with a mirror and a flashlight... Be it comm or Rec regulations by fools leeds to what we have....Just about nothing,, Thanks ...Unregulated JAM


I agree!! What about the ones you gig under just under 15"? I know for sure they don't live, but you have to throw them back. What a waste!


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

Davidvw9 said:


> I agree!! What about the ones you gig under just under 15"? I know for sure they don't live, but you have to throw them back. What a waste!


shouldnt have gigged it in the first place. if its that close that your not 100% positive that its over the size dont gig it.


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

the grey trout are suffering from natural mortality at levels "previously unseen" and that level keeps rising, meanwhile while fishing mortality (under previous, higher limits) has been "stable and modest". even with a full closure, there is still a good chance that they would not recover.


----------

